# 2001 Pathfinder Shift Solenoid Location



## AaronsElite (Nov 17, 2009)

Aloha everybody,

This is my first forum post and first of all I would like to thank the people here for helping me fix a few "problems" on my '01 Pathy. My new question: Does anyone know where the shift solenoids are located? I just got new replacement parts for them to hopefully cure the transmission flare (slipping from 1st-2nd and 2nd-3rd). It's not a cold weather deal since it's an average 80º here year round. If anyone knows where it is, it would help me out a lot so I'm not shooting in the dark. Mahalo!

--------------
2001 Pathfinder LE 3.5 V6 Auto 4x4
(I'll make a permanent sig soon )


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Transmission Flare*

Aloha,
Did you try changing out the Transmission Control Module first? I think the solenoid and TCM needed to be replaced together when the flare occurred during cold temps. The TCM only needed to be changed if it happened all the time. Temperature not being a factor. I replaced mine (part#31036-4w000) with one from a salvage yard (part#31036-4W001). The price was $70 compared to $600 for a new one. My transmission shifts a lot better now. Dooodle


----------



## AaronsElite (Nov 17, 2009)

Dooodle said:


> Aloha,
> Did you try changing out the Transmission Control Module first? I think the solenoid and TCM needed to be replaced together when the flare occurred during cold temps. The TCM only needed to be changed if it happened all the time. Temperature not being a factor. I replaced mine (part#31036-4w000) with one from a salvage yard (part#31036-4W001). The price was $70 compared to $600 for a new one. My transmission shifts a lot better now. Dooodle


Yep, I got a TCM with part#31036-4W001 off ebay for $78 and replaced it but still had flaring. When i bought the Pathy, the mechanic said it could be the solenoid so I'm gonna go with that. Did you disconnect your battery before replacing your TCM?


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

I did not disconnect my battery. I asked the dealer about the battery and codes. He just advised that the car will adapt to the new module. I think my truck adapted somewhat. But, I bought my car used. So, I do not know what normal shifts are. I just know that it is better than before.


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just replaced the TCM in my GF's 2001 QX4 with the -4W002 version, from a 2002 PF wreck ($80 delivered). It still seems the same, i.e. rpm flares up when shifting 2-3 when not yet warmed up (55F startup). I'm reluctant to replace the solenoids unless I find confirmation that it fixes this problem. Time to do it myself doesn't look so bad, but total parts/fluid is about $400 which is too much for a "maybe" solution.

Something else I noticed when fully warmed up, with both TCM versions, and wonder if it is "normal." When accelerating gently in "D", after I feel the transmission shift into 2nd, I can hold the rpms at about 2200, and keep them there for several seconds, but the car continues to speed up. It seems like the tranny slips a heck of a lot, perhaps by design. If I kick it harder, rpm goes up along with rate of acceleration, but doesn't really have that "disengaged" feeling that the flare-while-cold problem has. If I manually shift it into 1, then 2, it doesn't seem to do this -- maybe because the torque converter locks?

Anyone else able to duplicate this on a PF or QX4, 2001 or so?


----------



## kyis (Mar 22, 2021)

01 Pathfinder. Had a slight spin up at 1-2 shift cold, now bad spin 2-3 shift when cold. Just drained and refilled 1K ago. I have been doing drain and fills every 20k or so since purchase at 120K. I think its time to check and clean the screen to see if it solves. Anyone had any success with cleaning screen?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

kyis said:


> 01 Pathfinder. Had a slight spin up at 1-2 shift cold, now bad spin 2-3 shift when cold. Just drained and refilled 1K ago. I have been doing drain and fills every 20k or so since purchase at 120K. I think its time to check and clean the screen to see if it solves. Anyone had any success with cleaning screen?


When I did the automatic transmission course at Nissan's training center, years ago, the instructor said that if there is enough debris in the trans fluid to restrict or clog the flow through the screen, then the transmission needs an overhaul, not a trans service. The reason he said that is because the only way that the screen could get that clogged (outside of a serious cross-contamination issue) is if one or more clutch packs are coming apart and dumping clutch lining material into the fluid. The 2001's did have issues with "shift flares" due to the shift solenoid pack; it was updated and addressed in a TSB "way back when."


----------

